# Eagles in Ireland.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

This is my version of the white-tailed Irish eagle, finished today. These birds almost died out in Ireland till five pairs of chicks were sent from Norway in 2015. My father came from County Mayo in the west so I used an Irish castle there as a background for my painting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love seeing your paintings.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Terry, you're very kind.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I love this! You may have noticed I like birds, and these are wwonderful, good composition in this!


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Susan.


----------

